
A spaceship shooting game developed using JavaScript ES6, Canvas - caihonghui
https://github.com/gd4Ark/star-battle
======
gus_massa
Reposting the same project every week will make the moderators ban your
account.

[https://translate.google.com/?oe&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=...](https://translate.google.com/?oe&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-
ob#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=zh-
CN&text=Reposting%20the%20same%20project%20every%20week%20will%20make%20the%20moderators%20ban%20your%20account).

每周重新发布相同的项目将使版主禁止您的帐户。

